# Powerbook G4, l'écran ne s'allume plus!



## dzailee (3 Août 2004)

Bonsoir, j'ai un Powerbook G4 12" depuis janvier (neuf)
il n'a jamais pris le moindre choc.
Depuis plus d'une semaine il chauffe beaucoup (probablement canicule parisienne)

Mon problème est simple, l'écran ne s'allume plus, plus du tout, il n'est même pas possible d'en voir le fond avec une lumière externe...
Il faisait parfois cela avant, mais ce soir, plus rien. POUrtant il fonctionne parfaitement, disque dur, voyants...
Que puis je faire? Je suis monteur, j'ai énormement besoin de mon mac!
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

tu n'a pas un ecran externe de secours ?


----------



## dzailee (3 Août 2004)

Goro a dit:
			
		

> tu n'a pas un ecran externe de secours ?


de secours oui! Mais je dois bosser avec un portable!!! Je voudrais ne pas avoir à aller chez mac, je suis dans le sud pour l"instant et pour longtemps, je dois y monter un film bordel (l'écran n'est meme pas chez moi...je me suis déplacé spécialement)


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

ça arrive trés rarement les problème sur mac mais j'espere que quelqun d'averti verra ton sos pour taider good luck


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

dzailee a dit:
			
		

> de secours oui! Mais je dois bosser avec un portable!!! Je voudrais ne pas avoir à aller chez mac, je suis dans le sud pour l"instant et pour longtemps, je dois y monter un film bordel (l'écran n'est meme pas chez moi...je me suis déplacé spécialement)


 malheureusement ce que tu décris semble être un prob matériel (à moins que que tu n'ai malencontreusement mis la luminosité de ton écran à zéro (ça arrive !) (F1)
il te faaaudra sans doute aller oir un reparateur.


----------



## powerbook867 (4 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement ce que tu décris semble être un prob matériel (à moins que que tu n'ai malencontreusement mis la luminosité de ton écran à zéro (ça arrive !) (F1)
> il te faaaudra sans doute aller oir un reparateur.



Je pense pareil, il faut déjà vérifier si la luminosité n'est pas à 0 !!


----------

